# ViP222K to two distant televisions using RG6



## conner172 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've got a jumble of equipment here and I'm not sure how to make it all work together. It used to work, but it went down, and during troubleshooting, all the connections at the ViP222K were disconnected.

I have two flat screen TVs located about 120 feet away from the ViP222K, and in opposite sides of the building. We're using RG6 cables, not HDMI cables for obvious reasons.

Each television is connected to the ViP222K via the television's CABLE IN jack. TV1 is tuned to cable channel 75, and TV2 is tuned to cable channel 73.

TV1 has an RG6 cable coming from the wall jack directly into the television's CABLE IN jack.

TV2 has an RG6 cable coming from the wall jack into a Holland HFS-2D 5-2150 MHz diode steered 2-way splitter on the IN port. One of the OUT ports is connected via an RG6 cable to the television's CABLE IN jack. The other OUT port on the HFS-2D splitter has a Dish Network RF antenna screwed into it.

It's the ViP222K where I get totally lost. I've got a whole bunch of RG6 cables and connectors and I have no idea where any of them go. The pieces are:

1 Dish Network ViP222K
1 Dish Network Dishpro Video Path Power Inserter DPP44
1 Dish Network Triplexer 175284
1 Holland HFS-2D 5-2150 MHz diode steered 2-way splitter
1 Antronix CMC2002H 5-1002 MHz 2-way splitter

Please help me get this connected properly.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Enjoy...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

And actually, the 'splitter' on the outside of the wall is a diplexer because sat signal can't be split.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

your drawing doesnt incorporate the backfeeding of the TV2 antenae, which is obvioulsy being back fed also


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Then you would throw another splitter behind the TV2 and problably behind the TV1 as well. One side connects to the remote antenna and the other side connects to the back of the TV.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Good luck on getting all the cables in the correct locations..... After you get it working as it should, get some cable marking tape. I got some that has 4-5 different colors. I just wrap a color tape around the cable and put a short piece of it on the equipment where it is supposed to hook up to. I move the receiver back and forth when we travel and it is a life saver not having to try to figure out the jumble of cables every time.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

A helpful technique I have used is to do the repair one step at a time and continually check for proper operation.

Get the TV lit up.

connect satellite box.

get satellite box working

add a diplexer to TV2 and make sure sat still works

see if remote TVs work

add TV 1, and see if main TV works and then check remote ones.


Just wiring up a 'rats nest' of wires all at once and having nothing work is what you want to avoid.


----------

